# Enlon Tools Brand new in the crate!



## MteerMan (Apr 25, 2021)

The Enlon Dealer in Clarksburg WV closed down years ago. Yesterday 4/24/2021 I found the guy that owned the building where the business was located. they did not pay rent so he kicked them out, he has all the tools that were in the warehouse. I just bought 4 tools from him for a very reasonable price, he gave me a deal because I bought 4 tools the Spindel sander shown below, 6-inch jointer planer, a 6 x 48-inch edge saner, and a 3HP dust collector. If anyone is interested I will be posting other pics when I get the other tools in a week or so. 

Compaired to and exactly like the Grizzzly $1049.00 plus $179 S&H.








1 HP Oscillating Spindle Sander at Grizzly.com


<h1>G1071 1 HP Oscillating Spindle Sander</h1> <h2>A sander to satisfy the needs of both the professional and serious hobbyist.</h2> <p>The big 25" x 25" table of the G1071 1 HP Oscillating Spindle Sander makes cabinet doors and other large projects a breeze to edge sand. <p>The solid cast-iron...




www.grizzly.com





STILL in the SHIPPING CRATE 20 ish years old and worked great. here is 2 pics of the one I brought home Yesterday. The others he has to get out of the second story of his building so I can go get them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 25, 2021)

That is awesome, that spindle sander looks like a tank!


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 26, 2021)

Congrats Gary, sounds like you will be all set up! Looks like you will have a combination gym/woodshop....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (May 12, 2021)

Talk about being in the right place at the right time! Congrats! Any other new discoveries? Chuck


----------



## MteerMan (May 12, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Talk about being in the right place at the right time! Congrats! Any other new discoveries? Chuck


He has lots of tools 6 x 80 Belt sanders, 6 x 60 belt sanders, Jointer/planers, shaper, and other items. PM me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 12, 2021)

MteerMan said:


> He has lots of tools 6 x 80 Belt sanders, 6 x 60 belt sanders, Jointer/planers, shaper, and other items. PM me.



Gary, I edited out your info. This forum is just what thats for. We'd rather keep all our info here than let lamebook have it.


----------

